# نرفع صلاتنا من اجل مدينة نينوئ



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)

يارب موصل تتألم لتكن عينيك عليها 
واحميها من جميع الشرور 
وأرسل نورك اليها ليحل الامن والامان من اجل كل الشهداء الذين سقطو في الموصل
مكانكم اكيد في الملكوت ------
طوبى لأولئك الّذين ارتحلوا شهداء. 
طوبى لأولئك الّذين ضحّوا بأرواحهم في قافلة النّور،
و طوبى للذين ربّوا هذه الجواهر الثّمينة في أحضانهم."
من اجل نصرة الموصل ونتشالها من ال...ضياع
للرب نصلي ونطلب دائما
امييين​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يونيو 2014)

آمين ربنا يحفظ المدينة و اهلها
بصلوات ام النور و القديسين


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2014)

*أنا معرفتش الموضوع هذا الا أمس فى الفيس بالصدفه
وحزين جدا على العراق من امس
لأنى عشت بالعراق واعشق أهلها الطيبين
الرب يتمجد معهم ويرفعهم من تلك المحنه الصعبه
ويضع الارهاب فى اتون نار لا ينطفئ
لتسندهم يا الهى ومخلصى يسوع يا اله السلام وتقف معهم وترفع عنهم تلك المحنه الصعبه
بشفاعه امك الحنون مريم أمين*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> آمين ربنا يحفظ المدينة و اهلها
> بصلوات ام النور و القديسين


 اميين يارب
شكرااا ليكي ياقمر ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا معرفتش الموضوع هذا الا أمس فى الفيس بالصدفه*​
> 
> 
> *وحزين جدا على العراق من امس*
> ...


 
مع الاسف المنظمات الارهابية داعش احتلت الموصل وعدة مدن اخرئ ويقتلون بلا رحمة
ووضع الناس صعب جدااا ويسكنها كثير من المسيحين .
اخي النهيسي العراق تغير ورحلو اهله الطيبين صلواتكم
شكرااا جزيلا لصلاتك ربنا يبارك​​​​


----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2014)

يارب نرفع صلاتنا إليك
نرفع كل مالنا، عقلنا، قلبنا، فكرنا، أطفالنا، دموعنا، بيوتنا،
نطلب منك أن تحفظ نينوى، أهلها، شبابها، أطفالها، نساءها،
يارب اذكر نينوي بمراحمك 
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 يونيو 2014)

يا ربنا والهنا حبيبنا رب المجد يسوع انظر الى شعب العراق والطف بهم وارحمهم فلقد تالموا كثيرا وها هم الان يتالمون اكثر ارفع هذه الضيقة الاليمة عنهم وتمجد بافراج وحل المشكلة التي يمرون بها لكي كل المجد يرجعن اليك امين


----------



## mera22 (15 يونيو 2014)

الرب قادر علي كل شيء قادر ان يفعل ما لا نراه وما لن نتخيله فحدود تفكيرنا وتخيلنا ابعد بكثير من حدود خطته لحياتنا الرب قادر ان يشفي النفوس الضائعه ويريحها مره اخري امييين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يونيو 2014)

يارب ارحم وحل بسﻻمك فى العراق​


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2014)

آمين يا رب.
انت ترى يا سيد كيف ساد الشر وكيف زاد الظلم. تدخل يا رب بحسب حكمتك وحسب رحمتك وارجع السلام لأهالي نينوى وما حولها. قادر يا سيد ان تصنع فرحة من كل نكبة، فليحل نور روحك القدوس وليتمجد اسمك في وسط هذا الظلام.. ليصل اسمك حتى للضالمين والمدمرين والحاقدين..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 يونيو 2014)

*أمين...يا رب أستجب*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> آمين يا رب.
> انت ترى يا سيد كيف ساد الشر وكيف زاد الظلم. تدخل يا رب بحسب حكمتك وحسب رحمتك وارجع السلام لأهالي نينوى وما حولها. قادر يا سيد ان تصنع فرحة من كل نكبة، فليحل نور روحك القدوس وليتمجد اسمك في وسط هذا الظلام.. ليصل اسمك حتى للضالمين والمدمرين والحاقدين..


 امين يارب 
الله يسمع منك ويحل السلام والفرح في بلدنا الحبيب
شكراا  الرب يحميك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2014)

امييييييييييييييين
وربنا هيتصرف واانا واثقه من دا 
الضيق مش هيفضل طول العمر
وكل واحد اتظلم ربنا هيرجع حقه 

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييييييين
> 
> وربنا هيتصرف واانا واثقه من دا
> الضيق مش هيفضل طول العمر
> ...



امين ربنا يسمع منك ياغالية
منورة الموضوع ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي​


----------

